# Show me the money! Discounts - who has them?



## Shells (Feb 20, 2014)

I bought an Incra jig and fence system from Amazon last month and although their prices were the same as the manufacturer, I didn't get charged for shipping because I am a "Prime" member. I thought I was ahead of the game. 

Well, it turns out I should have bought from Incra direct. If you join their site forum, you get a coupon for 10% off your first purchase. I am compiling a wish list of some of their spiffy things to order all at once. 

So how about a listing of companies and manufacturers that do the same? :sold:


----------



## alaskagypsy (Jan 31, 2009)

I ordered an Incra jig and router table top through Amazon. Free shipping, where Incra would have charged over $130 shipping - not even close to the 10% off coupon. So I saved through Amazon. So depends on where you live. I'm in Alaska.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Incra also gives you points towards future purchases based on what you have spent in the past...

So big items turn into free small items.


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

Amazon doesn't seem to carry any of Incra's metric ruled options either.


----------



## Shells (Feb 20, 2014)

*Discount - PlansNow.com*

25% discount on Plansnow.com - use the code words PROJECT or VENEER at checkout.


----------

